# Krebsscheren tauchen nicht auf



## Ratoncito (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

letztes Jahr habe ich von meinem Schwiegervater ein paar Krebsscheren bekommen. Die schwammen schön oben und haben auch geblüht.
Im Herbst sind sie bis zum Grund abgetaucht (ist ja wohl normal) und haben sich jetzt dort auch vermehrt, aber wollen einfach nicht auftauchen. Im kleinen Teich vom Schwiegervater sind sie schon lange wieder an der Oberfläche. Bei mir wollen sie einfach nicht auftauchen.
Eine, die schon immer nur knapp unter der Oberfläche war, hat auch eine Blüte bis gerade an die Oberfläche geschickt.

Woran kann es liegen, dass die anderen nicht auftauchen wollen?

Im Voraus vielen dank für Eure Antworten - Wolfgang


----------



## muh.gp (13. Juni 2014)

Krebsscheren verhalten sich mal so und mal so. Nichts außergewöhnliches und spannend... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## pema (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang,
meine Krebsscheren liegen nun seit gut 4 Jahren im Teich und haben sich unendlich vermehrt. Dieses Jahr  (also das vierte) ist das erste Jahr, in dem mal eine Reihe von Krebsscheren mir die Freude machen, an der Oberfläche zu erscheinen und zu blühen...also zwingen kann man sie ja nicht.
petra


----------



## Biotopfan (13. Juni 2014)

Hei, warum gehen Krebsscheren und __ Hornkraut unter und warum tauchen sie im Sommer wieder auf?
Weil sie dann viel stärker assimilieren und ihre "Blätter" voll mit Sauerstoff sind. Deswegen können sie dann schwimmen.
Pflanzen sind schon genial sich auf diese Weise vor Frost oder Austrocknung zu schützen...
Wenn es kälter wird und sie nichtmehr wachsen, die Tage kürzer werden, haben sie nicht so viel Sauerstoff in den Blättern und sinken ab.
Überlegmal...ist der Teich neu und enthält noch nicht viele Nährstoffe und Co² aus Schlamm, die sie zum assimilieren brauchen? Ist der Teich vielleicht besonders tief und unten im Loch zu kalt?
Oder ist Dein Teich beschattet? 
VG Biotopfan


----------



## libsy (13. Juni 2014)

Meine kommen auch nicht alle hoch. Gerade die großen bleiben unten. Verankert mit ihren Wurzeln.


----------



## Ratoncito (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

nun gut, wenn Eure Krebsscheren auch nicht jedes Jahr auftauchen, dann ist es halt wohl so.
Meine Info über Krebsscheren war, dass sie am Boden überwintern und wenn das Wasser wärmer wird ihre Wurzeln verlängern und an die Oberfläche kommen um zu blühen.
Wenn im Herbst das Wasser kälter wird verkürzen sie ihre Wurzeln und tauchen wieder ab.
Ich bin halt davon ausgegangen, dass das jedes Jahr so ist. Schade, denn die Blüten sehen schön aus.

Danke für Eure Antworten - Wolfgang


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Juni 2014)

Ratoncito schrieb:


> Wenn im Herbst das Wasser kälter wird verkürzen sie ihre Wurzeln und tauchen wieder ab.


 Das wird falsch sein. Wurzel werden nicht kürzer wachsen.


----------



## pema (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang,



Ratoncito schrieb:


> Schade, denn die Blüten sehen schön aus.


 
schau mal genau hin, meine haben auch schon unter Wasser geblüht.
petra


----------



## Albert S (26. Juni 2014)

Hallo
Das die Krebscheren nicht auftauchen wollen erlebe ich fast jedes Jahr,
auch dieses Jahr,
dann fahre ich mal mit dem Kescher durch den Teich,
und sammle so vielle ein wie möglich ein.
Die Wurzel sind dann immer voll mit Schlamm,
spühle dann die Wurzeln ab,
und schon Schwimmen sie wieder.
PS: habe die erfahrung gemacht das sie in kleineren und flacheren Teichen besser gedeihen.


----------



## SKIPPI (26. Juni 2014)

Hallo Albert,

was heißt "kleiner und flacher"?

Ich habe mir nich keine zugelegt, weil ich dem bisher Gelesenem über Krebsscheren entnommen habe, dass sie bei mir wohl eher nicht auftauchen würden, da der Teich mit ca. 6 Stunden täglich wohl nicht genügend Sonne bekäme. 
Könnte also vielleicht doch klappen?


----------



## Albert S (26. Juni 2014)

Am besten gedeihen die bei mir in einem Teich der fast nie Sonne Abbekommt,
der steht zwischen einem Nußbaum, Pflaumenbaum, Apfelbaum und Quitenbaum,
der hat kaum eine Chance Sonne abzubekommen,
er hat im Sommer ca. 8°C weniger als mein wärmster Teich.
Habe die Krebsscheren von einem Freund bekommen,
der hat 3 so miniteiche, mit ca. 1 m länge, die sind auch extrem flach,
bei dem habe ich die Größten und Kräftigsten Krebsscheren gesehen,
die miniteiche waren so zu mit Krebsscheren das für andere Pflanzen kein Platz mehr war,
Sonne haben die auch keine abbekommen,
da um die Miniteich sehr hohe Pflanzen und Gras gestanden hat.


----------



## Ratoncito (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

es scheinen sich ja noch andere für die Krebsscheren zu interessieren. Da ich auf teils recht widersprüchliche Aussagen im Internet gestoßen bin, habe ich noch ein wenig nach mehr Informationen gesucht und bin auf diese meiner Meinung nach recht ausführlichen Artikel gestoßen:
http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/wpflanz/h2o2.htm#Krebsschere,
http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/wpflanz/h2o2a.htm

Das Wochenende naht - Wolfgang 

PS Mein Schwiegervater hat auch so einen Miniteich, aber riesige Krebsscheren. Vermutlich gedeihen sie dicht an der Oberfläche am Besten. Die tieferen Pflanzen bilden wohl die Grundlage für die darüber wachsenden.


----------



## pema (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
das kann ich nur bestätigen. Die ältesten meiner Krebsscheren sind jetzt seit vier Jahren im Teich. Diese erste Generation ist nie aufgetaucht - hat sich aber wunderbar vermehrt. Die entstandene 2. Generation liegt auf der ersten und damit schon etwas näher an der Wasseroberfläche - zum Auftauchen hat es aber immer noch nicht gereicht. Aber die Kinder dieser 2. Generation (also die 3. Generation) hat es endlich geschafft. Durch das schichtenweise Aufeinanderliegen der Generationen sind diese Pflanzen jetzt so weit nach oben gelangt, dass ich in diesem Jahr endlich aufgetauchte Krebsscheren bewundern kann.
Petra


----------



## Albert S (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo
Habe zwar auch so einen Miniteich,
aber da Wächst eine Seerose drin,
genauer gesagt Tetragona,
die anderen Teiche sind Tiefer und Größer,
würde die nie mit Krebsscheren zuwuchern lassen,
hole deswegen mein Krebsscheren immer mit dem Kescher hoch
und Spülle die Erde von den Wurzeln ab,
dann Schwimmen sie wieder.


----------



## lotta (28. Juni 2014)

Ich habe letztes Jahr freundlicherweise, von einem netten User hier einige tolle Krebsscheren geschickt bekommen.
Erst hingen sie im Wasser, wie ...
na ja, wie
ein "Schluck Wasser in der Kurve"
Aber nach schon wenigen Wochen, schwebten sie  wie es sich gehört,
an der Wasseroberflächeund bildeten sofort Blüten!
Im Winter, sanken sie sehr spät ab...
Und nun haben sie viele "Kindeln"(so nennt man die glaube ich) gebildet.
Sie scheinen sich in meinem absoluten Schattenteich (max Tiefe 1m),
so richtig wohl zu fühlen
anbei ein Foto, von einer __ Krebsschere des letzten Jahres, 
und ihrer wundersamen Vermehrung


----------



## PfaelzerMaedel (28. Juni 2014)

Huhu, hab zu dem Thema auch mal eine Frage:

ich habe jetzt ein paar Krebsscheren bekommen (zum ersten Mal) und hab die einfach ins Wasser. Hätte ich die für den Anfang irgendwie beschweren sollen / müssen? Habe dazu nix hier gefunden...
Danke schon mal vorab für alle Infos


----------



## Actionfigur (28. Juni 2014)

Also ich hab meine einfach ins Wasser gelegt. Schwammen erst seitlich und nach eins zwei tagen haben sie sich aufgestellt und seitdem wachsen sie prächtig.  

Grüße

Björn


----------



## Albert S (28. Juni 2014)

Hallo
Wie Björn schon Schreibt,
einfach in das Wasser Schmeisen.


----------

